# Cool Vintage Ice-Cream Trucks....Loved That Tune!



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2014)

Here are some cool looking vintage ice cream trucks.  In my neighborhood, we had Good Humor and Mr. Softee...http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2012/01/cute-vintage-ice-cream-trucks.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2014)

When my kids were little, we had a Mister Softee come by every night about 6 PM. I swear they could hear that blasted tune a mile away. I treated them just on certain nights, and they never forgot to remind me what night it was.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2020)

Boy, does this ever bring back sweet memories for me.

Bitter-sweet, in that how fast time passes by...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 2, 2020)

Ahhh. Mister Softie. My little brother used to scam Mr. Softie all the time. He looked about 6 at the time. When he got his ice cream, he'd just turn and walk away, like he was too young to know you needed money. But he was supposed to use his allowance money, and he wasn't about to part with any of it- so he scammed Mr Softie. I was surprised the Mr. S. guy never caught on, by recognizing my brother.. Jimmy did it every night, alll summer long.


----------



## squatting dog (May 4, 2020)

I remember thinking all "Good Humor" trucks were white, but ,my older sister sent me this picture just to show me I was wrong.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

We used to have Good Humour ice cream trucks come by our neighbour every summer . Just the sound of those trucks coming into the neighbour caused all us kids to go running home to get money  but my parents wouldn’t spring for ice cream so I’d stay in until they’d all finish their ice creams.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> We used to have Good Humour ice cream trucks come by our neighbour every summer . Just the sound of those trucks coming into the neighbour caused all us kids to go running home to get money  but my parents wouldn’t spring for ice cream so I’d stay in until they’d all finish their ice creams.
> View attachment 102855View attachment 102856


I missed out on a few things, too, similar to your experience, and those experiences still haunt me to this day.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I missed out on a few things, too, similar to your experience, and those experiences still haunt me to this day.


It doesn’t haunt me. We were far from poor. It’s that frugal thing. Lol
Anyway we got .25 cents each Sunday for Sunday school offering. I’d put in the quarter and take back a dime or 15 cents to later go to the store so I was good.


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2020)

Wheedling a nickel out of Mom to get a frozen popsicle (everything else was a dime).  I'd always have to share it with my sister, though, and we'd fight over whose turn it was to choose the flavor.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

O.K. Take a well deserved break. Ice cream on me. 

Here’s the menu to choose from. 
What will you choose?


Trying to make up for being a buzzkill lately.


----------



## Meanderer (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

I recall very similar tunes coming out of the concession stand at the park we frequented as kids!

Really takes me back... such warm memories.


----------

